# Photos: Tuff-N-Uff MMA 05-30-2009 Featuring LaTasha Marzolla



## ultravista

Photos from the May 30th Tuff-N-Uff Amateur Fighting Championships USA vs. Mexico in Las Vegas, Nevada.

Featuring former Playboy model LaTasha Marzolla turned MMA fighter and 6'9" 280 pound amateur MMA Croatian fighter Tomislav "Conan" Lorber.

Gallery
http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=41624

Latashsa Marzolla vs. Christy Tada
http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=43350

Fighters
- Sergio Moreno vs. Lance Benoiot
- Luis Cabriales vs. Jerry Shapiro 
- Miguel Torres vs. Paul Mathews
- Ivan Perez vs. Joe Tussing
- Manal Ramos vs. Jimmy Jones
- Gabe Gonzales vs. Chris Holdsworth 
- Moa Palmer vs. Linda Caruso
- Michael Martinez vs. Coats Cobb-Adams 
- Latasha Marzolla vs. Christy Tada
- Samual Varrin vs. Larry Mir
- Shoni Esquiro vs. Meegan Thomas 
- Tomislav Lorber vs. Sammy Collinwood 
- Mike Thompson vs. Azamat Umarzoda 

More photos in the galleries ...


----------

